# Bucky Smell



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am seriously considering getting a Nigerian buck for my ND does this Fall. I know they can breed year round, but does this also mean that the bucks SMELL year round too??? Logic tells me that smelling and breeding kind of go together onder: but I've heard that even though NDs can breed all year, there is definitely more activity in the Fall. I'm hoping that means the rest of the year is... "rosier"??? :dunno: 

It'd be one thing if a buck was smelly for the Fall season, but it might be a deal breaker if it's all year long as our property isn't all that big.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

My boys are in run and smell well BAD from about August until Jan. Now that is when all the girls start having babies buut we are not breeding this year so I will see, or should I say I will smell :ROFL:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I think they are at their most odorific in the fall, when they're hormone level is at the highest. They may be year round breeders, but they still have a fall 'rut' where they go into overdrive. I have met a few Nigerian bucks out of rut, and they weren't too terribly fragrant. 

I am hoping my boy George mellows out some. He sure is stanky! He lives quite a distance from the house, but if the wind is right, whew! I can smell him from the back deck! The poor boy only wants to love and be loved on, too!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Stacykins and Sweetgoats. Yeah, that's what I was wondering... We only have one acre so if there's no way to get away from the smell -- yikes. Not fun. I know for sure my DH, who isn't too keen on me getting a buck, will be impossible to live with if there's a bad smelling buck on the property all year. And I really don't want to live with TWO stinky males :lol:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hahaha isn't that the truth!! My poor buck(stinky Pete) makes himself "handsome" ALL THE TIME!! It is Terrible lol but it still kinda pulls at my heart strings because he really does think he is beautiful haha


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My boys are even more aromatic from late July to January, through the spring and summer, they do have their characteristic buck odor but I only notice it after I've handled them.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

it varies a little bit each year and this year my boys came into rut a lil late. But typically it is the fall months. Just like elk/deer.

So they will pee all over themselves and you. It will last way past rut until you can shave them or bathe them. No way do I try to wash them up. That would make too much sense and save my blades. But I find if I clip close at the bottom (hair line) then it's pretty clean there and my blades work fine.

Then they are clean beautiful boys....


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

I've heard younger bucks don't smell as bad. Maybe try one of those?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well call me crazy but i actually like that cologne.hlala:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

There are some cute answers here, Nancyd, I am with you.... I really done mind the smell all that much. Fezz09, I know what you mean, my Jack is so loveable and thinks he should be loved on as much as ever even when he is in the rut...lol...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Well call me crazy but i actually like that cologne.hlala:


I don't mind it at all. Don't want to smell like it, but there's something farmish about it.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Well call me crazy but i actually like that cologne.hlala:


As a march hare!

Bob


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I too enjoy the smell of buck!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Hey if yall like the smell of a buck in rut, then yall WOULD JUST LOVE MY NEIGHBOR!! He NEVER takes a bath, chews tobacco, and smokes ole STANKY CIGARS!! Yall would probably find the pieces of tobacco stuck in the creases of his cheek, and chin SUPA DUPA SEXY!! He even has the drip spit stains all over his shirt to boot!! Hit me up and ill PM his # to you!! lolololololololol.......


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was at a dairy farm in the fall picking up my newest goats and I wanted to smell what these boys smelled like , never had the pleasure of doing this before . Well....I didnt think it was that bad , lolol
I didnt pet them , but I seriously thought it would be worse.
But maybe I just didnt get a good whiff , idk. 
I agree that their is something farmish about the odor , maybe thats why it didn't bother me as much as I thought it would ?
My hubby described it as a manure pit on a hot humid day when someone would shovel out the oldest they can find so they can use it in their garden , and that is really bad smelly "stuff". 
Do you guys think a bigger breed of goat would be much more "odorific" then a smaller breed like a Nigerian ? My husband is thinking if he would like to keep a buckling ( if we breed ). Stank is stank , right ?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

In my experience... the smaller the buck, the bigger the aromatic cloud!
My mom raised the big dairy goats and had Nubian, Saanen, and Alpine bucks and I don't recall them being as strong as my pygmy and ND boys


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

fd123 said:


> Hey if yall like the smell of a buck in rut, then yall WOULD JUST LOVE MY NEIGHBOR!! He NEVER takes a bath, chews tobacco, and smokes ole STANKY CIGARS!! Yall would probably find the pieces of tobacco stuck in the creases of his cheek, and chin SUPA DUPA SEXY!! He even has the drip spit stains all over his shirt to boot!! Hit me up and ill PM his # to you!! lolololololololol.......


Reminds me of the "level headed" hillbilly gal. You could tell she wuz level headed cuz the baccy juice run out of both corners of her mouth equally.

Bob


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Eww, guys, this is gross :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

So, what I hear so far is that ND bucks will smell most or all of the year, just more intensely during the Fall rut season. And the smaller the buck, the bigger the smell (ut oh, the buck I want to buy is on the smaller side )


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have NEVER smelled anything like my buck... I am starting to wonder if he is exceptionally stinky??!! He smells SO bad it's hard to breathe If your too close to him and the wind blows in your direction!! Don't get me wrong I love the "farm" smells... But this guy is like something I never experienced!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok, see that right there is what I'm concerned about. Is he like this all year long or just during Fall Rut?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Mandara Farm said:


> Ok, see that right there is what I'm concerned about. Is he like this all year long or just during Fall Rut?


Y'know, you can have the scent glands burnt during disbudding. I don't do it myself, but I know some breeders who can't stand the smell have the buck scent glands burnt. It doesn't promise a stink free existance, or even that it will work, but it does sometimes cut down on/eliminate the stink.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

WHF, is that the figure 8 burn?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> WHF, is that the figure 8 burn?


The figure 8 burn is actually to make sure you get the whole horn base since bucklings have a bigger horn base and grow bigger horns than does.

To burn the scent glands you'd be burning behind the horn buds.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

My guys didn't start to really stink until Sept. and when it's at it's worse yep you can smell it. But, we are on small property; it's only temporary and worth the price for us.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The smell also helps bring the girls into heat. Some girls won't breed the "de-stunk" boys. I think it may be their way of knowing if the buck is mature enough to breed yet.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Like I said the smell is only temporary so it's worth it; I agree with wood haven, the girls have something to smell.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, Ok thank you WHF!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think stink is subjective. My boy is still young, almost 10 months, and has been smelly for a couple of months now. I guess he'll probably get stinkier. I can smell him when I get close, but I can't smell it from the house that is about 150 feet from the pen. I also live on 1 acre and I don't really think it's all that bad. Now if I have to handle him the smell will stick to me and I swear I can still smell it after I changed clothes and had a shower. You'll probably need to hang out around some bucks to see if you can handle it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My hubby and i were thinking of keeping a buckling if we breed , but I am worried about the smell...The neighbors arent that close , so that shouldnt be a issue . 
Clearwtbeach , you pretty much helped me make up my mind on keeping a buckling if the opportunity arises 

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

We actually do have some close neighbors, unfortunately. In my next, bigger house (my dream farm with 50 acres) I DO want bucks and DON'T want neighbors -- lol -- but still undecided at this point. I wish there were some bucks nearby where I could hang out and see how we all tolerate the smell. It's a great idea, just no opportunity...


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

*about the smell*

I've had both horned and disbudded billies on premises,, if they were disbudded properly I dont think the smell is that bad..the horned billies are worse in my opinion..and thats just with free range herd that I had.. now that we've downsized I'm hoping things will be different..I can remember new kids visiting telling their moms "ew it stinks here" and they had to remind the kids they were after all at a farm..


----------

